# Alle Inhalte in BorderLayout.CENTER löschen?



## Lemieux (26. Feb 2007)

Ich habe ein JPanel im Teil CENTER des BorderLayouts.

Wie lösche ich alle Inhalte bzw. das JPanel NUR im CENTER des BorderLayouts?



Habe leider keine Lösung *schäm*
Müsste eigentlich ziehmlich einfach sein, oder?


mfg und Danke im voraus,
Lemieux


----------



## André Uhres (26. Feb 2007)

Mach ein neues JPanel in den CENTER und dann frame.validate()
EDIT: du musst natürlich zuerst das alte JPanel mit remove entfernen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Feb 2007)

Wenn du die Referenz auf dein Panel hast, kannst du auch mit

```
remove(dasPanel);
```
das Panel aus dem Fenster entfernen.


----------

